# Rick's TTTF 2020 Lawn Journal



## rwhite4573 (Aug 24, 2018)

Southern California small lots. My neighbors yard connects to mine there is no separation so I kinda take care of theirs. Actually I do both sides :nod:

Last fall I did Dethatch and aerate front and back. Seeded with Super Seed Store TTTF SS1000 & SS1002.
3-22-20 did .25 ounces of Anuew per 1000 square feet.
Thinking about doing FAS this weekend, if I do this will be the 1st time.. Other option is 7-4-14 Pro Peat. I have used Pro Peat in the past and had great results.
Just purchased CX DIY 24-0-4 today. 
Gardner mows at 3.5/4.0 inches.

I will get some better pictures to post.

Sorry my dog is always with me and she loves the grass. :thumbup:


----------

